# Drop a Pic of your Uber Car....



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok I'll start it off!!!


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

It's a rendering... but close enough for these purposes


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry I post here anonymously. I live too close to the Uber office. If I post a pic of my car they'll know this account belongs to me. I dont want any issues. I like the income I make with this gig and don't want to jeopardize it. Even though I get frustrated with uber at times, I still want the job and wouldn't want to risk deactivation. Yes, some of the things they do frustrate me, but that goes with any job.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-official-post-a-picture-of-your-car-thread-uberx-only.3433/

Not sure what made the thread "Official", but it came before this one and already has some photos.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Huh,....this might be an Uber trap !


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

you give them too much credit.


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Huh,....this might be an Uber trap !


Uber Trap how? LOL


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

<----


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's my uberx ride. Still in mint condition. I drive this on X and my maserati on black. So difficult to decide which one to drive everyday as they are both such big money earners


----------



## Bklyn77 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Bklyn77 said:


> View attachment 2349


Love the flat red paint. I've been seeing more and more custom flat paint around Chicago.

I remember when flat paint was a symbol that you didn't have enough for "car paint" in high school LOL.


----------



## Bklyn77 (Oct 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Love the flat red paint. I've been seeing more and more custom flat paint around Chicago.
> 
> I remember when flat paint was a symbol that you didn't have enough for "car paint" in high school LOL.


Thanks


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Bklyn77 said:


> Thanks


Because I sure as hell don't know enough about paint, how or what type of sealer is used on a flat base like that? Is it like a "clear coat" that's flat? I know I can google it, but I'm sure you can explain it a bit better.


----------



## Bklyn77 (Oct 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Because I sure as hell don't know enough about paint, how or what type of sealer is used on a flat base like that? Is it like a "clear coat" that's flat? I know I can google it, but I'm sure you can explain it a bit better.


Check dipyourcar d0t c0m


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Can I submit my sidecar car?
It's much cooler than what I drive for uberplus.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Bklyn77 said:


> View attachment 2349


Is that the factory paint? Here in LA it has to be a stock color or they wont let you uber it.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Love the flat red paint. I've been seeing more and more custom flat paint around Chicago.
> 
> I remember when flat paint was a symbol that you didn't have enough for "car paint" in high school LOL.


I always call a handyman with a paint roller and a bucket of a flat paint when I need to repaint my car.
There is an anecdote about the home owner telling a handyman to paint the porch and getting the Porsche painted instead. It's about me.


----------



## Bklyn77 (Oct 24, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Is that the factory paint? Here in LA it has to be a stock color or they wont let you uber it.


No how would they know if its stock or not


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Bklyn77 said:


> No how would they know if its stock or not


You have to upload photos and select your car color from a list of stock colors. At least that's how we do it here in LA.


----------



## Bklyn77 (Oct 24, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You have to upload photos and select your car color from a list of stock colors. At least that's how we do it here in LA.


Not here i can put any color car i want and they dont take pics of cars here only of the driver


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

This is how I roll!


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

HE<I

Yes less than
Lmao
We've all the
HE>I
We should make an uber sticker 
Like the NOTW
more like UIOOTHWTLP&20% tax and fees
# über is out of this world with their low prices & 20% tax, and fees


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

moni4nuttin said:


> Lol


jackpot..my lucky night..


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You have to upload photos and select your car color from a list of stock colors. At least that's how we do it here in LA.


DC market here and they never asked for a pic of my car.


----------



## Bklyn77 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> jackpot..my lucky night..


Damn u put 100 miles on ur v to make that smh


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Bklyn77 said:


> Damn u put 100 miles on ur v to make that smh


58 to be correct


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> DC market here and they never asked for a pic of my car.


They never respond to anything as well. Just my take.


----------



## Bklyn77 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> 58 to be correct


What market r u in thats better then here


----------

